# White-Faced Black Spanish



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

White-Faced Black Spanish



> An interesting chicken I recently discovered and wish to someday add to my flock is the White-Faced Black Spanish (WFBS). They are extremely unique to look at, having a white face and low-hanging white earlobes. This look does take one or two molts to appear, but when it does, it is very captivating and stands in stark contrast with the rest of their bodily color and black feathers. As a result of having a white face, they are sometimes known as the "Clown Chicken" since their faces look...


Read more about this article here...


----------

